# Does this mean I'm recovering?



## weedDPeedMe (Dec 12, 2009)

I no longer fear the slight feelings of depersonalization anymore, and I am no longer afraid of the existential thoughts, I now take them in stride. But does this mean I'm recovering? Like I noticed they don't grip me with fear anymore and I'm thinking about it less and less, what do you guys who have recovered say? Oh and btw I heard it takes a year or so for people who do begin to recover because it takes time to unlearn a way of thinking.... This is my 3rd month of DP/DR but its no longer scaring me anymore, having supportive people and a therapist works wonders!


----------



## Theprestige89 (Jan 10, 2010)

weedDPeedMe said:


> I no longer fear the slight feelings of depersonalization anymore, and I am no longer afraid of the existential thoughts, I now take them in stride. But does this mean I'm recovering? Like I noticed they don't grip me with fear anymore and I'm thinking about it less and less, what do you guys who have recovered say? Oh and btw I heard it takes a year or so for people who do begin to recover because it takes time to unlearn a way of thinking.... This is my 3rd month of DP/DR but its no longer scaring me anymore, having supportive people and a therapist works wonders!


I definitely know what you mean about getting used to DP. In my case it is mainly DR, but I think that we all have different experiences of the same thing. At first it scared me so much. I guess the initial shock of "Oh my gosh" what is this! Then going to the doctor and them telling you everything is fine. Well after about 4-5 months im not sure how long its been and i dont really want to think about it either haha. I feel like I can go about my daily business again. At first I just shelled away. Now Im kind of just doing what I do...although its hard I just do it. I think that is recovery because you have not allowed yourself to be subdued anymore. Once you just get on and keep on keepin on I think is when recovery really takes place.


----------



## weedDPeedMe (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I guess its not that I am getting used to it, but rather I have removed the fear factor meaning I no longer see it as a threat, everything has started to feel real again to me and although I may have brief thoughts of it, they don't phase me anymore. But the feelings of normality returning have definitely been there. I agree with Misia on this one, its not so much I am "regaining reality" but that I am having less and less stressed out anxious moments which reduce the feelings of delayed perception.


----------

